# Safta + John Hess



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

what is safta and what has happend to john hess?


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2003)

I don't know what 'safta' is!


----------



## JDenz (May 9, 2003)

SAFTA online description is
"Protect yourself in any situation using the fighting system developed by the Navy SEALs' top hand to hand expert. This program was created by Lew Hicks for his SEAL teammates, SAFTA, Scientifically Applied Force Training of America. Discover how SEAL skills and scientific principles combine to make SAFTA the most effective fighting system. See the Navy SEALs' premier unarmed tactics instructor expose the mysticism and false promises that surround all other fighting systems. Train with the Navy SEALs' best. Learn the "Weapons of the body," "Target Indexing" and the "Three Musts." Develop the self confidence and ability to fight like the legendary Navy SEALs. This film is guaranteed to arm you with the knowledge needed to "Fear no Man!"

   At the time John Hess said he created the system I believe.   He fought Belfort after the ufc fight in Belforts first mma match and got smoked.  At the time he was a third teir fighter in todays game he would last about 1 minute 45 seconds unless he has done serious striking and grappling training.


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2003)

Ah, sounds familiar now! Thanks.


----------



## JDenz (May 9, 2003)

NP dude over 7000 posts man you have no life but Martial Talk do you lol.


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *NP dude over 7000 posts man you have no life but Martial Talk do you lol. *



I made it to the WMAA Camp! Where were you?


----------



## JDenz (May 10, 2003)

I had a wrestling dinner and work.  Not only that I am a poor man.  Lol I can barley get enough money together for two classes a month at the school much less a camp.  I heard things went pretty well.


----------



## RCastillo (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I had a wrestling dinner and work.  Not only that I am a poor man.  Lol I can barley get enough money together for two classes a month at the school much less a camp.  I heard things went pretty well. *



Mobsters always claim poverty. Thought I forgot about you, huh!


----------



## JDenz (May 10, 2003)

Ya I did.  Plus I have to fool the tax man.


----------

